# Do rabbits and goldens mix....?



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

... Yes they do for us! Poor Maisie, she nearly got jumped on!!! hehe  

(This has been asked before I think, but how do you post your pictures big?: )


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pics! Loved seeing them. Do they play together interactively also?

To post pics, click the icon that looks like a yellow square that says "Insert Image" when you mouse over it. Then, paste the link where your photo is located.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Rachel....what a patient girl Maisie is! I'm afraid my girls would be 'on the hunt' for those bunnies! They are never more diligent than when they've found bunny tracks or poo on a walk, eek!
And those are some BIG bunnies you have! All the better to carry in those Easter baskets full of goodies, huh?


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> Great pics! Loved seeing them. Do they play together interactively also?
> 
> To post pics, click the icon that looks like a yellow square that says "Insert Image" when you mouse over it. Then, paste the link where your photo is located.


I wouldn't say they play together interactively, it is more like Benji chasing them and the rabbits run!! 
Thanks, I will try some others and post them bigger. :


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Rachel....what a patient girl Maisie is! I'm afraid my girls would be 'on the hunt' for those bunnies! They are never more diligent than when they've found bunny tracks or poo on a walk, eek!
> And those are some BIG bunnies you have! All the better to carry in those Easter baskets full of goodies, huh?


Maisie and Benji are also on the hunt for bunnies on their walks, and chase them when they can. They have learnt that they can chase the ones outside out garden!
Our rabbits are relatively small compared to others I have seen. One is a little bit fat as you may be able to see from its very big chin!!! hahahaha.:


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Wiggles also loves to chase rabbits on his walks and one time he pulled the leash out of DH's hand while he was heeling nicely. DH chased the dog as he chased the rabbit down 3-4 blocks and Wiggles chased the rabbit into a hole in the field across the street from our house.

When DH called Wiggles over, he had a mouth full of rabbit fur....if he had started his chase just a little bit earlier he might have had rabbit stew!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute pictures! Thor thinks rabbits are for chasing too, certainly couldn't have any as pets!


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

It sure looks like it. 

It would be an entirely different story here. Maisie is such a good girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Maisie is truely a gentle soul. Oakly would have those bunnies hopping thier little cotton tails right off!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They sure do!! Tucker has never tried to hurt Maggie (my rabbit). We also have wild rabbits in the yard that he just watches run around


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh what a good girl Maise is!! And your bunnies are adorable. I've always loved the tri-coloured ones.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Are they french or holland lops?


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Are they french or holland lops?


They are both dwarf rabbits.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

In my experience they don't! Our next door neighbours had a rabbit and we had a few close calls. Too close. I have prevously posted on these ! In the end it was a neighbours cat that got the rabbit. Poor thing. I suppose if your Golden has had them around and exposed to them early on from the start, they would be OK.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They're definitely not dwarf's lol, dwarfs dont have loppy ears. Unless they're mini lops?

Looks like you have a Tri-color Tort holland lop (the one with the spots), and what looks like a Broken Orange Holland Lop (not sure if Broken Orange is the correct term).


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> They're definitely not dwarf's lol, dwarfs dont have loppy ears. Unless they're mini lops?
> 
> Looks like you have a Tri-color Tort holland lop (the one with the spots), and what looks like a Broken Orange Holland Lop (not sure if Broken Orange is the correct term).


They are dwarfs, well thats what they told us when we bought them! haha. lol. Lop-eared dwarf, if that is possible!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

There's dwarf-holland lops, so that must be what they are 

regular dwarf rabbits have really small pointy ears! I know because I have one lol


----------

